# When to Switch to Senior Food?



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My vet is against senior food. He says it doesn't have enough protein and other nutrients that are important. Selka is 10 and still eats Nature's Variety Salmon.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I have never used a Senior food. I have several seniors now...Sasha 13.5 yrs, Chance 10.5 yrs, Baby 12 yrs, and a few in the 7-8 yr range. All are active, and healthy...knock on wood.

As they age, they need more protein to keep their bodies and muscles strong. It was once believed that protein caused kidney problems, but has been found that's not the case at all. Protein is only a problem if there are already kidney issues.

We use high protein food....grain free...in the 30+% range.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Sometimes dogs develop sensitive stomachs as they age, so you might have to change to something that accommodates that. But I wouldn't worry about it if your golden is doing well now.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Unless there's a medical reason, I don't use Senior food.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I've never used senior dog food and won't!.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't...

I have tried it but I just don't now. My old dog is eating Blue Wilderness grain free and some raw as treats- when my baby is older, he will eat 100% raw again hopefully.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

My 2 little dogs are 15 and they eat Innova adult.


----------



## mikhal (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your feedback.
Sounds like Senior food isn't so popular amongst people here.
My dog is doing fine with her current food, so I'll take your advice and stick to that for now.

Thanks!


----------

